# 55 Ford 600 transmission



## PJ161 (Sep 12, 2016)

Sorry, the title of the post is wrong and should be a 600 series not 641, my mistake. My 600 is jumping out of 3rd gear when I back off the throttle, it doesn't do it under power. I can't find my workshop manual anywhere. Probably a ball in a detent with a weak spring, but without the schematic in the manual I'll be working blind, any help on this? PJ


----------



## PJ161 (Sep 12, 2016)

Can't believe no one can help. Maybe someone on TracByNet can help.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Hang tight PJ it's a weekend and a lot of folks are at camp. I'm Shure someone will be by soon. Wish I could help but I haven't played in those tranny's yet .


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

PJ161 said:


> Sorry, the title of the post is wrong and should be a 600 series not 641, my mistake. My 600 is jumping out of 3rd gear when I back off the throttle, it doesn't do it under power. I can't find my workshop manual anywhere. Probably a ball in a detent with a weak spring, but without the schematic in the manual I'll be working blind, any help on this? PJ





PJ161 said:


> Sorry, the title of the post is wrong and should be a 600 series not 641, my mistake. My 600 is jumping out of 3rd gear when I back off the throttle, it doesn't do it under power. I can't find my workshop manual anywhere. Probably a ball in a detent with a weak spring, but without the schematic in the manual I'll be working blind, any help on this? PJ


Which transmission is it then?
Must be a 5 speed.
Those are the ones that commonly pop out of gear.


----------



## PJ161 (Sep 12, 2016)

Ultradog said:


> Which transmission is it then?
> Must be a 5 speed.
> Those are the ones that commonly pop out of gear.


_It's a 55 4 speed not 5. I'm still trying to find my manual, sooner or later I guess._


----------

